# Soffit vents...open vs. closed



## BlackHatch (May 20, 2008)

I know that people in the know have said that the soffit vent argument and the basis for roof ventilation was invented by asphalt manufactures.

Does anyone have any information that they can link me too?

Thanks.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> basis for roof ventilation was invented by asphalt manufactures


I think Jesse Ventura is doing some research on this theory.


----------



## BlackHatch (May 20, 2008)

mics_54 said:


> I think Jesse Ventura is doing some research on this theory.


That guy is a class A nutjob.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

What type of information are you looking for?

Why soffit ventilation is necessary?

How much soffit ventilation is required?

What happens if their is no Intake Ventilation?

Can soffit vents leak?

Can soffit ventilation short-circuit the ventilation system?

Please be more specific for an accurate answer.

Otherwise, check out AirVents website or research Joe Lstirubek regarding his ventilation theories.



Ed


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

what do the asphalt manufacturers care about venting?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Hit the archives, this topic gets batted around at least once a year.

You are wrong about the asphalt shingle manufacturers being the blame for venting. I've worked on many homes that were built before asphalt shingles were made, they vented more aggressively back then. Down here I think that it was more for heat dissipation.


----------



## BlackHatch (May 20, 2008)

Teetorbilt said:


> Hit the archives, this topic gets batted around at least once a year.
> 
> You are wrong about the asphalt shingle manufacturers being the blame for venting. I've worked on many homes that were built before asphalt shingles were made, they vented more aggressively back then. Down here I think that it was more for heat dissipation.


That is why I was asking. I read a bunch of those archives from that building science Phd. Very good stuff.

Thanks for the links guys.

Eric


----------

